# [Wet Thumb Forum]-UV Sterilizers?



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

What experiences have you had with using UV Sterilizers. Please post comments after voting.


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

What experiences have you had with using UV Sterilizers. Please post comments after voting.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I was able to clear an otherwise refractory GWA with a UV sterilizer. I left it in the water return line for a couple of years after that, with no problems to the plants. They flourished. It finally burned out so I disconnected it.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have one plumbed in my sump, for use when I add new fish. This has not happend much, so it does not have much use on it.

I plan to use it to prevent disease outbreaks when adding new fish. I know it's a bit extravagent, but my entire setup is, so who cares.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Had one since day one. Leave it on most of the time.

Can't say it prevented GW, but I've never had any. Compared to the cost for a whole setup, its only a few dollars more. Little insurance policy.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## imported_chris (Feb 24, 2003)

personally i dont see the need for them i think they could in imhodecrease the efficiancy of fertilisers for the plants.chris


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I've never used one, nor ever seen the need for one. The thing that would concern me about a UV sterilizer is that they're indiscriminate; I know they will nuke bad stuff, but I wonder what other bugs they might be eliminating, too, that perform a useful function. I have heard that they do not affect nitrifying bacteria, and I'm willing to accept that, but there are many heterotrophic bugs in an aquarium that consume all manner of organic debris and help to maintain balance in the system, and I wonder if they would be affected by a UV sterilizer and destabilize the system in some way--or prevent it from ever becoming stable in the first place. I don't know this for a fact, and since I've never used one I have nothing to compare--I really AM just wondering out loud.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have one on the output from my filter to use in emergencies only. It eliminated GW that plagued me through blackouts and other treatments. They can be found relatively cheaply. I'm glad I got one to clear up problems. I haven't needed it in a while, which I consider a good thing.

tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It's like an inusrance policy.
How much is your time and effort worth to cure one outbreak of GW or ick? How about for two outbreaks?

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Good point, James. Just medicating a 90 gallon for ick can be pretty costly. With the UV all you have to do is flip a switch.

The only feature that I wish I had paid more for is the wiper. In order to clean my light I have to disassemble it, and every couple months the sheath gets covered in bacteria.

tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## superjohnny (Jul 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by molahs4:
> I have one on the output from my filter to use in emergencies only. It eliminated GW that plagued me through blackouts and other treatments. They can be found relatively cheaply. I'm glad I got one to clear up problems. I haven't needed it in a while, which I consider a good thing.
> ...


http://home.earthlink.net/~terra33/
[/QUOTE]

I have similar experience. For months I had a nasty GW problem. I did more than one blackout, but my plants weren't grown out enough to suck up the light. I still have it hooked up between the filter & return line, but I only turn it on infrequently. If I start to get algae problems it's a nice way to clear them up quickly.

---------------------------------------------
Fish are the things that live with my plants.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I should add, if your getting a buildup of green dust or green spot algae, scrape all your glass down, and turn on your UV till the next morning. Your tank will be sparkling. It takes the spot/dust a LONG time with just that short treatment of UV as it kills it all in the column, stopping it from settling.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

I added a UV Sterilizer to my set up after I had an outbreak of Neon Tetra Disease. I am not sure the UV would have prevented the NTD, and I am not sure if it will kill the NTD, but it is a chance I am going to take, my other options are just too drastic. As James posted earlier, it is an insurance policy I wish I had.

Mike


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Use Custom SeaLife 9 Watt Double Helix twice a month (alternating weekly with Vortex D-1) as a prophylactic for disease and algae.

** Roger S. **


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I just bought one today to treat my GW problem.

I am planning to use it once per week to kill off the algae in the water column. Plan to turn it on after scraping off algae on tank glass and then leave it on overnight after water change. Would turn it off before dosing the trace.

Sounds ok? Anyone been doing about the same thing?










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------

